# Diesel Gas Mileage



## allstarlawncare (Jan 7, 2010)

Looking to see what kind of gas mileage you all are getting with your diesel trucks. Please say the kind of truck and the year truck that it is as well. One of my buddies told me he knew a guy who was getting 20mpg with his 2008 gmc sierra 2500hd. What is everyone else getting?


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Empty in my 95 K2500 I get about 20. With the plow on, 1500 pounds of salt, and the salt spreader, I get about 17. Plowing I get about 15 or 16. Thats with the 6.5 litter turbo diesel that everyone thinks is junk.


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

07 dmax...15 around town pullin 4000lb trailer. empty 19 hwy going 70-72. 21 going 65-67

Towing 7000+ it drops to about 12 and drops a little as the weight goes up...


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

02 f-350 with utilty boby 10-11 around town 13 hwy-two times a year...lol


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

96 Dodge 2500 reg cab auto 4:10 I used to get 16 empty, loaded, city, highway... timing needs to be reset and a few adjustments made to get back there. Plowing would drop to about 14. At highway speed (governed at what amounts to 74mph) Truck could benifit from another overdrive due to the low gears- 3:73 versions get 20 ish and 5spd 3:73 have been regularly reported to hit 24 highway.

Ol mans 02 F350SD supercab longbed 6 speed (5 plus low) gets about 17 - 18 average driving - never plowed.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Ill give a few lol. my 95 f-350 cc 4x4 dually with a 5speed would get 16mpg empty and 10-12 towing 10-14k lbs. My 2003 cc shortbox srw 7.3, auto would get 19-21 empty on the highway. My 04 f-350 cc drw auto.would only get about 17mpg empty. My 2009 f-350 cc long box, auto will get almost 20mpg on the highway and 12 towing 11k lbs. All of these trucks were/are custom tuned with exhaust and intake. 
When my little brothers race truck was still a daily driver (06 dodge reg cab 4x4 auto) it had stacked boxes, 90hp injectors compounds ect,ect on 35 inch tires and would pull 23-24mpg on the highway and run 12.1 in the 1/4 mile. 
Robert


----------



## MogMan (Apr 30, 2008)

I get around 10-11 mpg loaded or not, highway. Working, it uses around 7 liters per hour. Not too shabby for 15000lbs.

1990 Mercedes Unimog U1600


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

01 duramax 21mpg highway, 15mpg pulling a 8,000lb boat, avg.12mpg plowing.
08 duramax 19mpg highway, 15 mpg plowing


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

My ECSB with the plow on and sander loaded gets 10-12mpg when plowing. Around town empty it gets 16-19mpg depending on time of year/fuel. Towing 7k it gets around 14mpg and towing 11-12k it gets around 10-12mpg. The best mileage was last August going to Maine with stock pizza cutters, fresh oil/fuel filter, tuner cranked up to 120hp and keeping the RPM below 2k i got 23mpg. Most trips it will average 20-21mpg.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

With my 08 Sierra Dmax I can get 20 on a highway trip. As soon as you get in town it drops down to about 15-16 with a light foot.


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

My 06 got around 16.5 average, my 11 is getting more like 10-12. Emissions crap kill mileage on the new trucks. I have a 5" turbo back exhaust waiting to go on my truck, just waiting for the programmer and egr delete to come in. I'm expecting an improvement in mileage with everything deleted.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

98 gmc 2500 extended cab short bed got about 11-13mpg empty and towing was around 9-10mpg's. 2002 F-350 7.3 power stroke dual rear wheels and a 9ft rugby dump body gets like 10mpgs but is never on the highway and is always towing a 16ft trailer or hauling mulch or top soil


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

justme-;1265843 said:


> 96 Dodge 2500 reg cab auto 4:10 I used to get 16 empty, loaded, city, highway... timing needs to be reset and a few adjustments made to get back there. Plowing would drop to about 14. At highway speed (governed at what amounts to 74mph) Truck could benifit from another overdrive due to the low gears- 3:73 versions get 20 ish and 5spd 3:73 have been regularly reported to hit 24 highway.
> 
> Ol mans 02 F350SD supercab longbed 6 speed (5 plus low) gets about 17 - 18 average driving - never plowed.


You get 14MPG plowing?


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

DaySpring Services;1266054 said:


> My 06 got around 16.5 average, my 11 is getting more like 10-12. Emissions crap kill mileage on the new trucks. I have a 5" turbo back exhaust waiting to go on my truck, just waiting for the programmer and egr delete to come in. I'm expecting an improvement in mileage with everything deleted.


You should do a write up and post it in the "dodge" section when you figure it out. I am sure a lot of guys will be curious about this...I know I am Thumbs Up.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

NBI Lawn;1266114 said:


> You get 14MPG plowing?


I _used to average 14 plowing _when it was getting 16 regular. This truck would get 16mpg with a full load when I got it - used to spin the tires really easily too.

12v trucks are known for timing slipping (which according to Cummins doesn't happen - it's pump wear that the re timing people are doing is compensating for).
I used to do my entire route in 2wd with 800-1000lbs in the bed for traction and get about 14mpg.
I'm only getting about 14mpg now unloaded, running 4wd to push with 1000lbs in the bed and getting about 11 (well, counting the fuel return line leaking like a sieve the past 2 months I'm getting more like 5mpg) Resetting timing to 15*, changing fuel overflow (to reset fuel pressure), installing fuel pressure gauge and boring out the banjo fittings to while I'm at it should give me a good bit of that back. Probably going to look into replacing the injectors this year too.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

07 dodge 5.9 quad cab short bed auto 3:73
plowing 9 mpg
empty around town 15-16 mpg
empty highway 17-20 mpg
pulling 10k trailer 10-12 mpg


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

I have a 1989 Dodge Power Ram 250 4x4 with the stock Cummins and I get about 18 empty. Not sure on exact mileage when plowing, but I top it off after every plow outing and I only spend about $25 to do it. A very nice change compared to my Ford gas when I spent about $70 on gas every time.


----------



## rv4jesus (Jan 18, 2011)

*2008 f250 6.4L*

I get about 14 unless I'm plowing it drops down to 10 or 11 MPG


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Do you still want that spreader. I would like to get it out of the way soon.


----------



## blizzardsnow (Feb 3, 2009)

'02 duramax- 2500hd crew cab long bed. 14-15 daily driver. 16-17 on hwy @ 75-80mph. 10mpg plowing.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

*06' 1 ton ext. cab Dmax*

Empty 14 mpg around town and plowing 4 mpg! I have no idea how some you of guys get 10 or better with your Dmax when plowing! I guess it could be a 2" fluffy storm pushing a 71/2' plow, I don't know! Thumbs Up


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

With a Dodge Cummins with 4.10 gears and 285 tires I get about 16 mpg whether I am driving down the highway (70 mph) or towing a trailer around town. When I put on the 315's it increases to about 18 mpg on the highway but does nothing around town. When I slow down a bit I can pick up another 2 mpg but I want to get where I am going. During big storms where I plow a good 17 hours in a row, stopping only to use the restroom or get some food (the truck stays running) I do not use a full tank. I have a buddy with a V10 Dodge and I use half the fuel he does and make double the power. Yes, I said double.


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

A lot has to do with the type of plowing. Back dragging driveways I think nets you the worst mileage compared to doing lots. I know I drop from ~6.5 to ~5 for the heavy wet back drags 6.0L though.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

are your guys figures hand calcd or going by the comp on the dash?

i know on my trip to gatlinburg i avg about 15-16 highway handcald (ac+mountains+75mph) the comp read about 16-17mpg's. btw this is a 09 6.4L psd.

i really cant believe any of you are seeing 20mpgs or more on any 08+ dpf equipped non urea treated trucks


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

ProTouchGrounds;1270337 said:


> are your guys figures hand calcd or going by the comp on the dash?
> 
> i know on my trip to gatlinburg i avg about 15-16 highway handcald (ac+mountains+75mph) the comp read about 16-17mpg's. btw this is a 09 6.4L psd.
> 
> i really cant believe any of you are seeing 20mpgs or more on any 08+ dpf equipped non urea treated trucks


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

ProTouchGrounds;1270337 said:


> are your guys figures hand calcd or going by the comp on the dash?
> 
> i know on my trip to gatlinburg i avg about 15-16 highway handcald (ac+mountains+75mph) the comp read about 16-17mpg's. btw this is a 09 6.4L psd.
> 
> *i really cant believe any of you are seeing 20mpgs or more on any 08+ dpf equipped non urea treated trucks*


I agree Thumbs Up. Hard to believe.


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

ProTouchGrounds;1270337 said:


> are your guys figures hand calcd or going by the comp on the dash?
> 
> i know on my trip to gatlinburg i avg about 15-16 highway handcald (ac+mountains+75mph) the comp read about 16-17mpg's. btw this is a 09 6.4L psd.
> 
> i really cant believe any of you are seeing 20mpgs or more on any 08+ dpf equipped non urea treated trucks


Yes, hand calcd for me!
I know alot of guys around here with the 6.4L and they are lucky to get 10-12 in the same conditions. I know it has alot to do with model, cab configuration and gear ratio, but some of these numbers we are see on here are totally out to lunch.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I agree with most of you, your not going to get good MPG's out of a truck with a dpf. But these newer trucks do really well when you ditch the dpf.
Robert


----------



## 00bluegtp (Jul 13, 2009)

wow... i wish i got a deisel. I know the maintenance on them is more. Like fuel filters and stuff but the money i would be savin on fuel would be insane. I may upgrade soon.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I get 18-20 at 70 mph. Colorado = lots of hills

16-17 in town

12-14 pulling a skid or mini ex on my trailer

All of my mileage went up about a mile per gallon since I started adding 1/2 oz of TCW-3 two stroke oil per gallon of diesel to my fuel tank. I picked up almost two miles per gallon with my city mileage. Not to mention, the injectors are much quieter.


----------



## Night_Sailor (Jan 5, 2004)

My brother keeps track of the gas. We got 2.5 mpg with a diesel and .7 mpg in a gas engine plowing 27", a 5-6 hour route for one truck that took almost 20 hours with two trucks that night. Later we discovered the gas engine ford had a bad odometer. Fuel costs for that storm were just under $500. I'm not sure what we made as there were many cash add-on's. Probably around $3800. Normally the gas engine '97 F250 gets around 8mpg--it's a utility body with power liftgate and a lumber rack--a heavy body. The other truck is a 2005 Duramax mason dump. Not sure what he gets with that. Worse than my '01 Duramax ext cab k3500--that gets around 15 mpg around town, 12.5 on winter blend fuel. best is 17mpg highway at 70 on a cool day. I don't plow with that.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Night_Sailor;1270904 said:


> My brother keeps track of the gas. We got 2.5 mpg with a diesel and .7 mpg in a gas engine plowing 27", a 5-6 hour route for one truck that took almost 20 hours with two trucks that night. Later we discovered the gas engine ford had a bad odometer. Fuel costs for that storm were just under $500. I'm not sure what we made as there were many cash add-on's. Probably around $3800. Normally the gas engine '97 F250 gets around 8mpg--it's a utility body with power liftgate and a lumber rack--a heavy body. The other truck is a 2005 Duramax mason dump. Not sure what he gets with that. Worse than my '01 Duramax ext cab k3500--that gets around 15 mpg around town, 12.5 on winter blend fuel. best is 17mpg highway at 70 on a cool day. I don't plow with that.


UMM--no offense,but your brother--did he do well in math class?2.5 and .7 mpg? You have got to be kidding.With my C7500 dump truck and 12 ton of material on her back I still get 6 mpg.More to the OP's point however,easy to get distracted,I get an average 16mpg on my Dmax,around 12 while plowing.


----------



## Night_Sailor (Jan 5, 2004)

Read my post again. The odometer was broken on the Ford. These trucks were running almost continuously for 20 hours. We were not trying to conserve fuel, we were trying to survive. Much of that time was spent idling while we dug them out, or waiting to be pulled out. We got stuck over 60 times that night. Our plows fully raised were catching snow on the main roads. Some steep roads we had to plow just to get up to our accounts. It was hard driving everywhere. We had over 30" of snow in places, drifts were as high as 4' on the lee side of our barn. 

It is quite possible to get very low mileage when you are not moving--just burning fuel. When plowing we used lots of throttle. One long road, I was backing up as fast as I could and flooring it when I hit the snow, and then plowing down the hill advancing only 20-25' at a time. When trying to pack the snow back farther to leave room for subsequent storms, we were heavy on the throttle with little or no movement--just fuel consumption. 

Regarding the broken odometer, it seems to reset itself if we don't drive over 16 miles and shut the engine off. So while we drove the that truck more than that, I might have shut it off once or twice when I stopped to eat. So it is hard to say what the true fuel economy was--almost certainly higher, but probably less than the diesel mason dump. 

The bottom line is it did cost nearly $500 in fuel That is a lot. By the way, I did the math based on his estimates of the fuel consumption and tank size plus what I knew about how much fuel was purchased...we started with full tanks. I have a degree in Electrical Engineering. I can do differential equations, and I've taught calculus. Calculating mileage is pretty simple but I did not have super accurate data. I do know that I am not that far off. Even with the odometer error, the Ford gas engine might, at best, have been 1.5 mpg.

While not precise on the miles per gallon, the distances we moved were irrelevant. I made note of the fuel costs--because I wanted to be reimbursed and backed out the number of gallons by dividing the fuel price. 

Think about operating an excavator. My excavator can go around 3 miles per hour. Do you ask what the miles/gallon are on that? Most of my time is spent stationary digging and spinning. 

The real question is "How much work did we get done?" You can estimate the amount of snow we pushed around by the cost of fuel.


----------



## GL&M (Sep 26, 2005)

To me snow plowing =gallons per hour. Driving=miles per gallon. Miles per gallon while plowing doesn't work when going forward and backward. Miles per gallon plowing roads is more realistic. That being said I get 8-10 MPG with my F450 7.3 4wd dump depending on what its being used for.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

04 Duramax lly 19 highway 15 around town


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I just drove home a 05 SD with 6.0L Powerstroke and the dealer left me with zero fuel so I put 10 bucks in it which got me a whopping 2.5 gallons or so, drove it about 45 miles and the low fuel light came back on so I'm guessing about mid teens. I don't know how much fuel is left in the tank when it triggers that light. I then put another 20 buck in it and drove another 25-30 miles and it hasn't come off of a quarter tank yet. Man I love the turbo sound!


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Night_Sailor;1271221 said:


> Read my post again. The odometer was broken on the Ford. These trucks were running almost continuously for 20 hours. We were not trying to conserve fuel, we were trying to survive. Much of that time was spent idling while we dug them out, or waiting to be pulled out. We got stuck over 60 times that night. Our plows fully raised were catching snow on the main roads. Some steep roads we had to plow just to get up to our accounts. It was hard driving everywhere. We had over 30" of snow in places, drifts were as high as 4' on the lee side of our barn.
> 
> It is quite possible to get very low mileage when you are not moving--just burning fuel. When plowing we used lots of throttle. One long road, I was backing up as fast as I could and flooring it when I hit the snow, and then plowing down the hill advancing only 20-25' at a time. When trying to pack the snow back farther to leave room for subsequent storms, we were heavy on the throttle with little or no movement--just fuel consumption.
> 
> ...


I was just going by your claims on mileage.How would you even know the mileage of the 1 if the odometer was broken?You couldn't. It would just be total conjecture.If there was tons of idle time,you shouldn't even be trying to figure mileage.More importantly,this is a thread on mileage of diesel trucks,not who can get the very worst mileage in a very large snowfall plowing.The OP just wanted to know a general consensus of mileage,that's all.

Being in the excavating business for 37 years,no,I do not ask mpg.on iron.Why would I ?You have an hour meter if you want to calculate fuel usage.I don't have a fancy degree in electrical engineering,nor do I need one to figure something so elementary.


----------



## cole22 (Feb 14, 2010)

2007 Classic Duramax, Crew cab 4" suspension lift, 325 tires, 6" exhaust, I get 12 plowing, and 18-20 doing whatever else.


----------



## Night_Sailor (Jan 5, 2004)

tuney443;1271436 said:


> I was just going by your claims on mileage.How would you even know the mileage of the 1 if the odometer was broken?You couldn't. It would just be total conjecture.If there was tons of idle time,you shouldn't even be trying to figure mileage.More importantly,this is a thread on mileage of diesel trucks,not who can get the very worst mileage in a very large snowfall plowing.The OP just wanted to know a general consensus of mileage,that's all.
> 
> Being in the excavating business for 37 years,no,I do not ask mpg.on iron.Why would I ?You have an hour meter if you want to calculate fuel usage.I don't have a fancy degree in electrical engineering,nor do I need one to figure something so elementary.


Quite trolling, I explained the nature of the odometer error, my estimates on it's accuracy. In engineering, one estimates the error and mathematics can be used to give a full range of values from lowest possible to highest possible. I didn't do that, but I did provide information which someone with a reasonable amount of intelligence can use to make estimates. I thought it might be of some interested to show the worst case. If you have any further comment, consider my response to be re-read the posts and apply some thought to them, in-lieu of trolling. I have unsubscribed to this thread and will offer no further comments.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Night_Sailor;1271484 said:


> Quite trolling, I explained the nature of the odometer error, my estimates on it's accuracy. In engineering, one estimates the error and mathematics can be used to give a full range of values from lowest possible to highest possible. I didn't do that, but I did provide information which someone with a reasonable amount of intelligence can use to make estimates. I thought it might be of some interested to show the worst case. If you have any further comment, consider my response to be re-read the posts and apply some thought to them, in-lieu of trolling. I have unsubscribed to this thread and will offer no further comments.


I guess this is what happens sometimes when one goes into engineering.They get so enthralled into something so simple that even a caveman can do it,but no,they have to make it appear much more complex,then they botch it,but won't admit it,won't apologize to the OP for hijacking his thread,and then mistakenly uses the wrong terminlology by claiming I'm trolling because I correctly told him where the bear ****s in the woods.Pathetic and I'm glad he won't be commenting anymore.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

i cannot understand how anyone thought that dpf's and regens belong on ANY truck other than strictly highway haulers. ive had enough stupid regens while plowing or when they come on as i take the exit ramp after a 45min highway trip.

1200 for a delete and tuner and the ability to run low to mid 13's thank you please! all while increasing reliability and fuel mileage.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Even on highway trucks DPF's are a bunch of bs. Sure the emissions are lower then the pre 2008 requirements... but it's using more fuel.... kind of defeats the purpose. 
Robert


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Some of you guys must have Magic trucks, and special fuel to be getting some of these mpg's


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

I have an 07 F-350 SRW, CC, SB with 3.73's and a 6.0 PSD. The truck has an SCT X3 with custom tunes from Innovative diesel and 4" turbo back duals from Bullydog. I used to see a hand calculated 20.3 MPG on the highway at 70 mph. Less and it would get a little better. In town 15-16 was normal. Towing my Takeuchi TL130 would see 12 or a little better on the highway and 10-11 in town. Last November I had to get a couple new injectors due to a faulty FICM, now I barely see 17 on the highway, in town about 12-13 and towing is down to about 10 mpg. 
My friend is the PSD expert at the local dealer and he checked into why I am seeing such a drop. Apparently it is something in the latest "flash" from Ford. My truck goes back in soon to get the EGR and oil cooler done so he is going to try and get the "old" flash back if possible.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

99' Chev 2500 xcab s. box, 454 got 2.49 MPG during the last heavy wet snow fall. Not sure what it gets around town but I would guess somewhere right around "not very good".


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1272408 said:


> Some of you guys must have Magic trucks, and special fuel to be getting some of these mpg's


Have to agree,some of these figures I can't come close to.Maybe I'm always driving into a head wind or something and a couple of 800 lb. woman are sneaking into my Salt Dogg salter when I'm not looking.But then we have from Mr. engineer and I quote 'In engineering, one estimates the error and mathematics can be used to give a full range of values from lowest possible to highest possible.''Who knows for real true mpg?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

NBI Lawn;1272683 said:


> 99' Chev 2500 xcab s. box, 454 got 2.49 MPG during the last heavy wet snow fall. Not sure what it gets around town but I would guess somewhere right around "not very good".


Same storm the 06' Duramax got 6.68 MPG. But it's been said before MPG means NOTHING it's GPH that you should go by. The 99' doesn't see more than 4 miles of road miles, it's pushing snow for 6 hours. While the 06' sees about 50 road miles each storm in those same 6 hours. So to reiterate MPG means nothing, GPH is how you should figure fuel consumption while plowing. The 99' burned around 3.42 GPH and the Duramax burned around 2.28 GPH.


----------



## HBO (Dec 23, 2010)

excav8ter;1272414 said:


> I have an 07 F-350 SRW, CC, SB with 3.73's and a 6.0 PSD. The truck has an SCT X3 with custom tunes from Innovative diesel and 4" turbo back duals from Bullydog. I used to see a hand calculated 20.3 MPG on the highway at 70 mph. Less and it would get a little better. In town 15-16 was normal. Towing my Takeuchi TL130 would see 12 or a little better on the highway and 10-11 in town. Last November I had to get a couple new injectors due to a faulty FICM, now I barely see 17 on the highway, in town about 12-13 and towing is down to about 10 mpg.
> My friend is the PSD expert at the local dealer and he checked into why I am seeing such a drop. Apparently it is something in the latest "flash" from Ford. My truck goes back in soon to get the EGR and oil cooler done so he is going to try and get the "old" flash back if possible.


I have an '03 and have had my SCT tuner on there since almost new with various tunes from Innovative.

I am well versed with their "reflashes" because it ruined the great, original tow/haul feature that USED TO downshift into first gear. If it was empty, it would actually chirp the tires. My first reflash, they got rid of that great feature because it was scaring women going to the grocery store....or something. It also did away with the nice quiet, split injection or whatever it was called because it was eating up the injectors. So the things that were major highlights and convinced me to go with the Ford were all gone within about 3 months time!

Anyway, I've got 160k miles on my truck now and do pretty much everything myself including changing my own injectors. If I ever take it on for service, I tape off the computer port with duct tape and a note that has a warning and some curse words on it.

By the way, you will never get your old "flash" back. The Ford techs do NOT have the ability to do it. Been there, done that! Thank GOD for the SCT tuners. Otherwise I'd a ditched the truck long ago.

I get 17-18 around town, maybe 21 at best on highway with 285 BFG AT's.


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

My 93 k3500 with the 6.5 gets about 18. My 97 ford powerstroke gets about 20. My 97 ford 460 gas gets about 9. When plowing, the 97 gas goes through a tank and a half, while the needle on the 6.5 hasn't left full.


----------



## BillyRgn (Jan 28, 2004)

I would absolutely baby my 6.5 and could not do better than 13 mpg's and that was just driving no towing or plowing. My 7.3 I think gets like 10 or 11 at best, I really don't get how people can get over 15 mpg's with a diesel, it just seems unrealistic.


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

If I was only getting 11 -13 mpg with my diesels...I would drive gas.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

BillyRgn;1274898 said:


> I would absolutely baby my 6.5 and could not do better than 13 mpg's and that was just driving no towing or plowing. My 7.3 I think gets like 10 or 11 at best, I really don't get how people can get over 15 mpg's with a diesel, it just seems unrealistic.


Why? With 3 different versions of the Dmax[LB7,LLY,and my present LBZ],I've always averaged app. 16mpg on highway,hand calculated,all 3 stock.Friends with tuners get 20mpg. if they behave.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

well, my dpf/cat delet pipe should be here this week along with my livewire and intake. Going to chicago this weekend so I'll get a hand calc'd number and dash comp number for you guys with my 6.4L and see what happens.

stupid epa...


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

I have an 06 lbz excab/sb now. i have efi live right now, still waiting on the exhaust. just made a trip to virginia from NH and saw 21.3 hand-calculated. around town if im nice and keep it in a lower tune i get around 16. going to get bigger tires this summer too so we'll see how that helps.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Next month I will be taking a 2400 mile highway trip in my 6.4, I will get some good hand calculated numbers to.
Robert


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

where are you going rob?


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

on a side note do you have any pictures up of the cummins?


----------

